# I Got My Buck! :)



## grandpawrichard (Nov 10, 2015)

My day has started out Fantastic! I got my Buck with my Bow, right in my front yard, here in beautiful downtown Burlington!  Now I need to get busy and gut it, clean it up, and butcher it. Fresh Backstraps for breakfast! Yum Yum! 










   
















Dick


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 10, 2015)

O yea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like you ruined the backstraps!  Probably had a woodsy flavor anyhow!


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 10, 2015)

He'd a been a good un' next year


----------



## RNC (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like its gonna be chewy


----------



## grandpawrichard (Nov 11, 2015)

In Burlington you can easily get away with Bow Hunting if you are sneaky, quiet and do it before daylight from an 80+ tall tree!    

My arrow placement was not the ideal angle, but it dropped him with one shot and it was indeed an instant kill. He was already stiff as a board by the time I climbed down from the tree and cautiously approached him with bow and arrow ready just in case he was playing possom!

Those super large and extremely heavy arrows do the trick for me every year, but next year I think I will go to a kill on contact exploding tip broadhead so that I get a little better arrow penetration.   

As for the meat, it was a little bit tough to chew and it tasted a bit like a Pine tree, but I am going to enjoy it for a few months this spring and summer!    I ran some of it through my planer so that I could have some sausage made.   

Dick


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2015)

grandpawrichard said:


> In Burlington you can easily get away with Bow Hunting if you are sneaky, quiet and do it before daylight from an 80+ tall tree!
> 
> My arrow placement was not the ideal angle, but it dropped him with one shot and it was indeed an instant kill. He was already stiff as a board by the time I climbed down from the tree and cautiously approached him with bow and arrow ready just in case he was playing possom!
> 
> ...


----------

